# Glycemic Index



## srm (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey All.  In the last 16 months or so, i lost a lot of weight.  I've lost all the weight i want, and I'm now at a point where i'm just trying to maintain where i'm at.   I've been trying to stay eating healthy.  Due to that, I'm trying to find a good resource (a good book, a good website, anything) to identifing the glycemic index of foods.  I've found a few sites, but they dont seem to be great, or i'm using it wrong.   I'd idealy like to be able to quickly look up a food like 'squash' and find it's glycemic index.  Anyone have any tips or tricks i can use to identify the GI of foods?


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 3, 2007)

Congrats on your weight loss!  It is not an easy thing to achieve and it sounds like you have done it the right way. 

I have used various GI lists myself for a long while.

The best one IMO is by "Michel Montignac : the Glycemic Index pioneer"
The Glycemix Indexes Table

Good luck!http://www.lowglycemicdiet.com/gifoodlist.html


----------



## Scott M. (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks!  What are your thoughts on Squash? i'm told they're high GI, but when i'm looking i see them all over the place on the scale...


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 3, 2007)

I have always been very carfeful with squash.  I am not sure about "pear squash" as I am not familiar with it: that is the one that is just below 50 on the list - and considered acceptable. The listing that you see in the lowest category is actually only the squash seeds.

Any root vegetable tends to be high on the GI scale and I restrict the quantities. I rarely eat anything that is 60 and over on the scale, and when I do it's only a taste, not a full serving.


----------

